# Firmware: Canon EOS R3 v1.2.0 released



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 22, 2022)

> Canon has released firmware v1.2.0 for the Canon EOS R3.
> Firmware Version 1.2.0 incorporates the following enhancements and fixes:
> 
> Adds the ability to set “Custom high speed continuous” to the Drive mode. It is possible to shoot from 2 to 50 images continuously at a speed of approximately 30 to 195 fps.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jul 22, 2022)

195 FPS shooting sounds cool


----------



## JimmyJames (Jul 22, 2022)

Adds the ability to set [Still Image Crop/Aspect] to [Custom Controls]. The assigned button can be used to switch between crop and aspect ratio.

This is what interests me most.


----------



## SilverBox (Jul 22, 2022)

A lot of nice little fixes in here! I am particularly interested to see this improved Digital I.S. because I already have been very impressed with it in handheld use with the current firmware.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Jul 22, 2022)

Photo Bunny said:


> 195 FPS shooting sounds cool


It's not. LOL You press the shutter once and the camera captured a maximum of 50 images in 0.26 seconds and then your camera can't be used for the next 10-12 seconds as it writes the files to the card. I'm not really sure what I'll use this for...it's cool that they added it, but knowing what the camera is capabale of with this new feature now means that I wish they would dial it back and make it more usable or add a pre-shot buffer. Without the pre-shot buffer, it really limits when I will ever use it.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Jul 22, 2022)

I've shot on this new firmware all day and have almost 2,000 images with it already. My observations have been that nothing has improved with IBIS for still images that I can tell. It still fights you when you zoom the 100-500 at over 400mm and try to pan or you are initially setting up your shot. It's a totally different behavior to the IBIS system! I've confirmed the same issues using my friend's 100-500, so it's certainly the body, as it doesn't happen with my R5.

The 195fps shooting mode is really poorly implemented, IMO, and I predict we will see another update soon to fix the bug where the mode ALWAYS defaults back to 195fps when you turn the camera off and back on. So if you wanted to use slower frame rates it will kick you back to the maximum and not remember your settings.****Edit*** this hasn’t defaulted back to 195 again after my initial uses with it last night and today. Tried it again and it worked fine and didn’t default back. So maybe I’m crazy?

240fps video.....*chef's kiss* .....this mode is going to get a LOT of use by me. It looks incredible just like 4K120p.

More to come.


----------



## scyrene (Jul 22, 2022)

Depth compositing means it'll actually merge the focus bracketed shots into a final image, right??


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 22, 2022)

LSXPhotog said:


> My observations have been that nothing has improved with IBIS for still images that I can tell. It still fights you when you zoom the 100-500 at over 400mm and try to pan or you are initially setting up your shot. It's a totally different behavior to the IBIS system! I've confirmed the same issues using my friend's 100-500, so it's certainly the body, as it doesn't happen with my R5.


How does it ‘fight you’? I haven’t experienced any issues with the R3 + 100-500 combo. Composing a shot is what I consider normal in mode 1 (nicely stabilized at 500mm), and in mode 3 (jittery when composing, no blur in the captured image). Panning detection seems to work fine in mode 2.


----------



## takesome1 (Jul 23, 2022)

This is insane. 50 frames at a 195 fps. If you have an aversion to making decisions picking the picture you want to keep out of 50 identical sharp images will drive you crazy.


----------



## takesome1 (Jul 23, 2022)

1.2.0 was released on 7/21/22 then released again on 7/22/22. I wonder if they 7/21 version had a bug?


----------



## LSXPhotog (Jul 23, 2022)

Not


neuroanatomist said:


> How does it ‘fight you’? I haven’t experienced any issues with the R3 + 100-500 combo. Composing a shot is what I consider normal in mode 1 (nicely stabilized at 500mm), and in mode 3 (jittery when composing, no blur in the captured image). Panning detection seems to work fine in mode 2.


Not sure how to describe it other than the system fights against you as you try to move with a subject. Then it catches up to where you’re actually pointing the camera and it can be jarring. At its worst, it will aggressively correct for your movements and jitter the image in the viewfinder a bit. This was something I never experienced with the 1DX in Mode 1. Now it’s a major hindrance with how and what I shoot. Because I’m not actually panning on the X-axis, but following a car around a series of corners or down a hill or an off road vehicle across a cliff or off a ledge. So mode 2 is mostly useless unless going for deliberate horizontal axis pan blurs.

This issue never existed on the R5 or the R6. But I find that the IBIS is particularly aggressive with the R3. And I feel like I “fight” it. I want to disable IBIS entirely separate from lens IS. I’m extremely disappointed by this and bring it up to Canon every chance I talk to them. They said they hear it a lot so hopefully it’s something they’re working on.


----------



## reisi007 (Jul 23, 2022)

JimmyJames said:


> Adds the ability to set [Still Image Crop/Aspect] to [Custom Controls]. The assigned button can be used to switch between crop and aspect ratio.
> 
> This is what interests me most.



Does that mean we can have custom aspect ratios (4:5) now?


----------



## Jasonmc89 (Jul 23, 2022)

So to use flash when focus stacking you need to get the top of the range $1000 EL-1 speedlite..

Hope this feature is coming to other cameras like the R5 and R7, but most of all, I hope you can use other flash units too!!!! Like you can with Olympus. I know loads of guys who do focus stacking with godox flashes (that are about $150) on Olympus cameras and the results are absolutely fantastic. I’d love the ability to do that with my Canon.


----------



## john1970 (Jul 23, 2022)

The 195 fps sounds interesting, but in all honesty for most of my wildlife photography I default to 15 fps and use 30 fps occasionally. Faster rates do have their application, but for me 30 fps is already approaching the maximum rate that I require.


----------



## Tidy Media (Jul 24, 2022)

reisi007 said:


> Does that mean we can have custom aspect ratios (4:5) now?


Nope, just that you can assign Crop mode to a button so you don't have to navigate the Q menu when you want to switch between different aspects.


----------



## Dreysi (Jul 24, 2022)

LSXPhotog said:


> It's not. LOL You press the shutter once and the camera captured a maximum of 50 images in 0.26 seconds and then your camera can't be used for the next 10-12 seconds as it writes the files to the card. I'm not really sure what I'll use this for...it's cool that they added it, but knowing what the camera is capabale of with this new feature now means that I wish they would dial it back and make it more usable or add a pre-shot buffer. Without the pre-shot buffer, it really limits when I will ever use it.


It says you can adjust it from 30 to 195 so it can be dialled back. Someone please correct me if I am incorrect but I do believe it does say can be fully adjustable


----------



## Dreysi (Jul 24, 2022)

The 30 to 195 sounds amazing and as someone else said "chef kiss" on the 240fps hd. Got two days off so gonna do all that


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 24, 2022)

Dreysi said:


> It says you can adjust it from 30 to 195 so it can be dialled back. Someone please correct me if I am incorrect but I do believe it does say can be fully adjustable


Not fully adjustable (e.g., you can’t set it to 132 fps), but there are many frame rate options between 30 and 195 fps.


----------



## raptor3x (Jul 24, 2022)

takesome1 said:


> This is insane. 50 frames at a 195 fps. If you have an aversion to making decisions picking the picture you want to keep out of 50 identical sharp images will drive you crazy.


Olympus bodies have had a similar mode for a while now, although not as fast at 120fps, and the way people generally use it is kind of like an enhanced single shot mode. You set the limit to a relatively small number, maybe 4-6 frames, and then shoot like normal. It's very helpful for subjects where getting the exact timing makes a significant difference in the end result.


----------



## kaihp (Jul 24, 2022)

Updated to v1.2.0, but haven't testet it out yet.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Jul 24, 2022)

Dreysi said:


> It says you can adjust it from 30 to 195 so it can be dialled back. Someone please correct me if I am incorrect but I do believe it does say can be fully adjustable


I was more speaking to the maximum capabilities of the mode. It results in a considerable amount of downtime between shots. In what I would personally consider a more usable option of burst shooting of 5-10 shots at 50 or 60fps, I'm still seeing a downtime where the camera is almost completely inoperable (buttons don't work) for roughly 2-4 seconds. It is not "fully" customizable other than the total number of images you shoot in the burst, as long as it falls between 2-50 images. The frames per second available are 30, 40, 50, 60, 80, 100, 120, 150, 180, and 195.

NOTEWORTHY: holding down the shutter button doesn't continue to capture images as the buffer clears. You will need to continue pressing the shutter button each time you want to capture your desired photos.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Jul 24, 2022)

We're already putting the 240fps video to excellent use!





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=623534512626962


----------



## LSXPhotog (Jul 24, 2022)

I'm using the new 240fps shooting mode to share with our media team for Facebook and Instagram posts. Little clips here and there throughout the weekend like this can have a big impact.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1215634999171565


----------



## AK - (Jul 25, 2022)

Does anyone knows if Canon plans to add more flexibility to Drive modes? Currently we are locked into 3/15/30 fps in each of higher speed modes. Nikon Z9 users on other hand are able to specify exact fps per Drive mode. Eg. High Speed + mode will shoot in 8 fps (or whatever value user will specify). At the moment current set up of 3/15/30 fps is not very flexible and in real life really impacts post production time by having too many images. Thanks


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 25, 2022)

AK - said:


> Does anyone knows if Canon plans to add more flexibility to Drive modes? Currently we are locked into 3/15/30 fps in each of higher speed modes. Nikon Z9 users on other hand are able to specify exact fps per Drive mode. Eg. High Speed + mode will shoot in 8 fps (or whatever value user will specify). At the moment current set up of 3/15/30 fps is not very flexible and in real life really impacts post production time by having too many images. Thanks


No one here really knows what Canob is planning. They do respond to user feedback, so if that’s a feature you want (I’d like it as well) contact them directly to request it. The more requests, the more likely it will get incorporated into a future firmware update.


----------



## AK - (Jul 25, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> No one here really knows what Canob is planning. They do respond to user feedback, so if that’s a feature you want (I’d like it as well) contact them directly to request it. The more requests, the more likely it will get incorporated into a future firmware update.


Thanks for the reply. It is good to hear they listen to users feedback. I have tried to contact local CPS but I go no reply. Is there any contact/email address for Canon USA I can send this request? I have heard Canon ISA support is good. Thanks


----------



## LSXPhotog (Jul 26, 2022)

AK - said:


> Thanks for the reply. It is good to hear they listen to users feedback. I have tried to contact local CPS but I go no reply. Is there any contact/email address for Canon USA I can send this request? I have heard Canon ISA support is good. Thanks


There shouldn't be "local" CPS, as they operate out of 2-3 call centers in the United States. If you're a CPS member you can call the hotline and talk to a rep about features. They can make note of your questions and concerns.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 26, 2022)

AK - said:


> Thanks for the reply. It is good to hear they listen to users feedback. I have tried to contact local CPS but I go no reply. Is there any contact/email address for Canon USA I can send this request? I have heard Canon ISA support is good. Thanks


I suspect by ‘local CPS’ you mean in your country, and that you’re not in the US. Canon USA has a contact form, but it’s for US customers only.


----------



## AK - (Jul 26, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> I suspect by ‘local CPS’ you mean in your country, and that you’re not in the US. Canon USA has a contact form, but it’s for US customers only.


Thanks. That is right, I am not from the USA.
For reference this is how easy one can adjust burst rate suited for one's needs on Nikon Z9:


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 26, 2022)

AK - said:


> Thanks. That is right, I am not from the USA.
> For reference this is how easy one can adjust burst rate suited for one's needs on Nikon Z9


It’s easy to adjust on my 1D X. I suspect it will be easy to adjust on the R1. Not sure we’ll get the feature on the R3.


----------



## MXJ (Jul 26, 2022)

Nice update... but I'm still good with my 1D mark IV at 10fps


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jul 26, 2022)

It looks like Canon USA pulled the firmware update


----------



## Dreysi (Jul 27, 2022)

LSXPhotog said:


> I was more speaking to the maximum capabilities of the mode. It results in a considerable amount of downtime between shots. In what I would personally consider a more usable option of burst shooting of 5-10 shots at 50 or 60fps, I'm still seeing a downtime where the camera is almost completely inoperable (buttons don't work) for roughly 2-4 seconds. It is not "fully" customizable other than the total number of images you shoot in the burst, as long as it falls between 2-50 images. The frames per second available are 30, 40, 50, 60, 80, 100, 120, 150, 180, and 195.
> 
> NOTEWORTHY: holding down the shutter button doesn't continue to capture images as the buffer clears. You will need to continue pressing the shutter button each time you want to capture your desired photos.


Interesting thanks. I have only tested the 240fps and not this yet so cheers for that. I see what you mean now and yeah it has the same buffer clearing time no matter which you select right.


----------



## Dreysi (Jul 27, 2022)

Took some test shots in the garden looks good to me. Have some still caputres in the description. By the way Canon have taken the link down hmmm


----------



## Red Dog (Jul 27, 2022)

EOS R3 - Canon UK


Download drivers, software, firmware and manuals for your Canon product and get access to online technical support resources and troubleshooting.




www.canon.co.uk




Firmware temporarily unavailable in UK
Any indication as to what is going on?
I've installed the latest version on Friday and had no issues to date with stills.


----------



## DrJE (Jul 27, 2022)

I installed v1.2 a few days ago and all worked well.

I noticed last night that it had been withdrawn from Canon UK site.

This morning I contacted CPS UK. I have just received a reply saying there is an issue and recommended I go back to v1.1.1

The issue is that if you have v1.2 on your camera and then perform a reset the mode dial does not work correctly and you cannot change between Tv Av etc.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Jul 27, 2022)

DrJE said:


> I installed v1.2 a few days ago and all worked well.
> 
> I noticed last night that it had been withdrawn from Canon UK site.
> 
> ...


Good to know! Thank you.


----------



## Roo (Jul 27, 2022)

EOS 4 Life said:


> It looks like Canon USA pulled the firmware update


Pulled in Oz too


----------



## kaihp (Jul 28, 2022)

DrJE said:


> I installed v1.2 a few days ago and all worked well.
> 
> I noticed last night that it had been withdrawn from Canon UK site.
> 
> ...


Hey @Canon Rumors Guy could you add this information to the original article?
@[email protected] for backup


----------



## Red Dog (Jul 29, 2022)

Firmware updated again. Now available. Fingers crossed it works without any hiccups. 





EOS R3 - Canon UK


Download drivers, software, firmware and manuals for your Canon product and get access to online technical support resources and troubleshooting.




www.canon.co.uk




https://www.canon.co.uk/support/con...m:14-2214689&os=windows 10 (64-bit)&language=


----------

